# An underground



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

C/O I take a 5gal bucket,take the handle off,saw the bucket in half and these fit right in the top works great when they are in a slab or dirt.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Under that dirt.
P-trap for the floor drain goes on the empty arm.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

😐👆blank


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you guys test it?

I also use those test caps, deep 1" hub


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Water, seen em do smoke and also air with a gauge. We got a guy who does all the testing. We just lay it..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty neat with the purple primer. I just slop it everywhere.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice work. We can't use crosses for WC's. Company standard.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Your not required to install PVC in sand?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Pretty neat with the purple primer. I just slop it everywhere.


You should see some of my primer splatters... sometimes it just goes EVERYWHERE.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> Nice work. We can't use crosses for WC's. Company standard.


I don't like it myself.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Your not required to install PVC in sand?




What? There should be a lot of gravel under and around those pipes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

There is so many unnecessary vents here, sucks you can't wet vent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Your not required to install PVC in sand?


Every inch of every pipe I've ever installed in on a compacted base (before the pipe is laid). And it must pass the walk test. If it doesn't flex when being walked on it is most likely installed with proper compaction.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What? There should be a lot of gravel under and around those pipes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, agreed. Very neat work but the lack of a firm base is driving me nuts.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.mass.gov/ocabr/licensee/dpl-boards/pl/regulations/rules-and-regs/248-cmr-1000.html#10.06 If you feel like looking up my code regarding adding sand, 10.06 materials, 19. If yours passes ,good for you. Just asked a question.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I would have battery vented all that.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never saw underground piping done like that


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I always thought you have to support the pipe with stone or stone dust


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Why wouldn't you just run 4" the whole way to toilet risers instead of branching off with 3" and then increasing just the riser. I guess there is more then one way to ruff in underground


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

4" pipe is too big for 1.28gpf


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Why wouldn't you just run 4" the whole way to toilet risers instead of branching off with 3" and then increasing just the riser. I guess there is more then one way to ruff in underground


I'm guessing he used 4" riser on the toilets because then they can pour cement right up against the pipe and he can cut the 4" pipe at finished floor height and glue in a 4" by 3" closet collar because they glue over 3" pipe or inside a 4" pipe. We use 4" toilet riser so we can glue the closet collar inside the pipe.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> 4" pipe is too big for 1.28gpf




I have never heard about this before..... so you claim that the 4 inch pipe is too large for the smaller flushing 1.28 toilets ?/


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I have never heard about this before..... so you claim that the 4 inch pipe is too large for the smaller flushing 1.28 toilets ?/


It's a thought


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I have never heard about this before..... so you claim that the 4 inch pipe is too large for the smaller flushing 1.28 toilets ?/


 it is true that the fluids tend to run away from the solids in the larger pipe with less water. Smaller pipe will keep the fluid under the solids and will carry it out better. We always bring three inch up for stools anymore and we NEVER use double combinations.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Same here. 3" only now until the numbers are obvious or the pipe exits the structure. An attempt to match the liquid flow with the solid flow is the idea.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

The boss tells us how he wants it. We do it how he wants. We have to use hangers here.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I love this site. So much knowledge and different ways to do things across the u.s. I don't like the 3" cross. If it was my job i would have ran it different.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

The Plumber Man said:


> I love this site. So much knowledge and different ways to do things across the u.s. I don't like the 3" cross. If it was my job i would have ran it different.




Your right, so much knowledge to learn from, or just a different perspective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> It's a thought


Could this be possible? I think it could be. Kind of makes sense. We go 4x3 closet 90 so it goes 4" into 3" right back into 4" . Does the 4x3x4 trasnsition affect flow etc. Vs. Had we gone straigh 4" Vs. Had we gone 3" all the way to the main?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I definitely like the idea of bringing 4" up through the concrete. Makes it so much nicer to set the flange after the poor. We usually would just keep it 4" the whole way. I'm sure the system works just fine either way.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> 4" pipe is too big for 1.28gpf


Yea, but with the reduction in pitch required on 4", from 1/4" ft to 1/8" ft, the water shouldn't outrun the solid waste. At least that's the intent as I understand it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

My concern is that the flatter bottom of the 4" is going to reduce the velocity of the water to the point that the carry distance is going to become less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Starting rough in monday. Everything was in the walls.👍 One thing i can't rap my head around is why these guys would do this👇Was there no way to re-adjust? The pipe has a slight lean but all in all the guys did a GREAT job on the slab pouring.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Let me guess, and they also scabbed in a horzontal piece up top like the wall is going to fall over😥. I've has that, everytime I see them do that they are rooks. I try to catch them before that happens. It's workable but a pita.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> Let me guess, and they also scabbed in a horzontal piece up top like the wall is going to fall over😥. I've has that, everytime I see them do that they are rooks. I try to catch them before that happens. It's workable but a pita.


I can go straight up... no horizontal piece.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Regarding the subject of your original post in this thread, Sioux Chief has both floor drains and floor clean outs that you set the finish drain after the pour, even if the body and throw away cover get tweaked out of level or it ends up too low. 
http://www.siouxchief.com/docs/defa...es/drainage/finishline-brochure.pdf?sfvrsn=12


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Regarding the subject of your original post in this thread, Sioux Chief has both floor drains and floor clean outs that you set the finish drain after the pour, even if the body and throw away cover get tweaked out of level or it ends up too low.
> http://www.siouxchief.com/docs/defa...es/drainage/finishline-brochure.pdf?sfvrsn=12


My original post was about covers for my 4" c/o ...but we actually use those all the time. I know the chief personally.😄..I had to set the floor drains on a 88 unit complex and some units had 2. Alot were buried under the cement,kicked sideways,,,those shims that come in the box are great. I love sioux chief...


----------

